# Lakers (55-25) vs Spurs (54-25) - Sun 4/13



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9496/413op4.png">​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lets come out on fire and defeat them!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This has now turned into the biggest game of the year. 1st place in the West is in our own hands now. If we want it bad enough, we can do this. Let's go Lakers! Take 1st place and shut everybody the **** up! Nobody can stop you, baby! Spurs have NOTHING on Los Angeles!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We need this game to stay in 1st in the West for home-court in the playoffs. The Queens beat NO, we have identical records with NO but, since the season series is tied with NO we get the tie breaker due to the better conference record, not tp mention if SA beats us then they are .5 games ahead of us for the top spot along with NO, wow the race is crazy!!! We need this one! How sweet would it be to win the West, KOBE FOR MVP!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Today we will see what we are really made of...GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Make Parker a scorer. Resist the urge to sag off of the perimeter and we will be fine.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> This has now turned into the biggest game of the year. 1st place in the West is in our own hands now. If we want it bad enough, we can do this. Let's go Lakers! *Take 1st place and shut everybody the **** up!* Nobody can stop you, baby! Spurs have NOTHING on Los Angeles!


The main person that they need to shut the **** up is YOU and your whiny pessimistic ***! :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> The main person that they need to shut the **** up is YOU and your whiny pessimistic ***! :cheers:


:biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is going to be a great game. It's a statement game going into the playoff for both teams, plus with the number one seed riding for the West.

GO LA!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Make Parker a scorer. Resist the urge to sag off of the perimeter and we will be fine.


I really think the key to beating the spurs is not letting Manu score, and him being doubtful helps. The suns held him to 8 points, while Timmay and Parker got their 20, yet the Suns ran over them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I really think the key to beating the spurs is not letting Manu score, and him being doubtful helps. The suns held him to 8 points, while Timmay and Parker got their 20, yet the Suns ran over them.


So Manu is playing then? Yesterday they were saying it was unlikely.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ha, that's funny because i think the key to beating teh spurs is to contain duncan. he opens up their offense more than both parker and ginobli.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So Manu is playing then? Yesterday they were saying it was unlikely.


Lets try again...



Cris said:


> I really think the key to beating the spurs is not letting Manu score, *and him being doubtful helps.*


As far as I know, he is not. But that could change.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Manu is out for the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Lets try again...
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, he is not. But that could change.


Come on Cris, I just woke up. You can't expect me to read the entire sentence can you?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Come on Cris, I just woke up. You can't expect me to read the entire sentence can you?


It's Five O'clock somewhere, get with the picture.

:biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, if rockets win their next 3 games, we won't be #1


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Big game.

Lakers need to keep the emotions in check.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> damn, if rockets win their next 3 games, we won't be #1


Yes we will, as long as the Hornets win the rest of their games as well. Hornets have a better division record then them, and own the tiebreaker, keeping the Rockets from winning their division.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok! I just heard the good news about the NO loss! Biggest game of the year today guys!! (funny how the last game was the biggest game of the year as well lol) but anways! Lets go out there and take the #1 seed! Go Lakers!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Yes we will, as long as the Hornets win the rest of their games as well. Hornets have a better division record then them, and own the tiebreaker, keeping the Rockets from winning their division.


no we won't. lakers would be #3 behind the hornets and rockets if all teams win their remaining games. if hornets lose one and lakers win the rest, then we're #2. these are the rules for 3 way ties.

http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html#tbb



> (1) Better winning percentage in all games among the tied teams.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> no we won't. lakers would be #3 behind the hornets and rockets if all teams win their remaining games. if hornets lose one and lakers win the rest, then we're #2. these are the rules for 3 way ties.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html#tbb


The rockets play @ Denver (playing for playoff life) and @ Utah (Still one of the better home records) and vs. LAC. 

That's easier said then done, but what is for sure is we need to take care of business ourself and not worry about what other teams are doing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yes, but the rockets have surprised many people this year. they shouldn't be counted out. it's something lakers are going to worry about.

oh and you assume that we are going to win today and or against sacto.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> no we won't. lakers would be #3 behind the hornets and rockets if all teams win their remaining games. if hornets lose one and lakers win the rest, then we're #2. these are the rules for 3 way ties.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html#tbb


Lakers would be #2 then. We own the tiebreaker over the Hornets.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol bad start so far


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

7-0 lol we are down


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yes, we must attack the basket, don't settle for 3s like against NO


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yay 7-7


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice travel on that lay up parker


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

As long as we contain everyone else and let Parker get his, we'll be fine.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Lakers would be #2 then. We own the tiebreaker over the Hornets.


nope. hornets would be 4-4 against the other 2 teams died, while lakers 3-4.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I wouldn't say it's a horrible start. But watching Parker drive is a bit scary.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ah, what the hell was that Kobe.....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That drive by Pau Gasol was sick. Sometimes I forget how fast he can run when driving.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think he's faster than derek fisher. then again, a lot of people are.

overall though, he can't change his pace like a point guard can.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

JVG is such a *****! Always down talking our team. Phil Jackson should go check him like he checked D'Antoni that one game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i think he's faster than derek fisher. then again, a lot of people are.
> 
> overall though, he can't change his pace like a point guard can.


If your a seven footer that can run like that, I can live without him being able to change his pace. Guy has shown some sick drives since coming back. Almost like he's practicing to move into that PF spot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> JVG is such a *****! Always down talking our team. Phil Jackson should go check him like he checked D'Antoni that one game.


I love JVG. Guys funny as hell.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I find it astonishing that this quarter is almost over and we have only taking 3 three pointers


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers should run that high pick and roll more often, they get caught up in drvie and kick for 3 too often.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I love JVG. Guys funny as hell.


he might be funny but never-the-less, a *****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every year.. After hearing people trash Odom.. Over and over again. We go through the same thing. He always shows up second half of the season. And he always shows up for the playoffs. Even with a jacked up shoulder requiring an operation like last year, he will plays great during the playoffs. 

Without Bynum this year, if we want a chance to win it all it's going to come down to rather or not Odom can step up. I believe in him, I think he can. I mean you know Gasol and Kobe will play great.. Odom is the wild card. He will play great no matter what in my opinion, but there will be matchups were he will need to be the go to guy, to win. I think he can do that to.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

please don't start jacking up 3s guys.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Every year.. After hearing people trash Odom.. Over and over again. We go through the same thing. He always shows up second half of the season. And he always shows up for the playoffs. Even with a jacked up shoulder requiring an operation like last year, he will plays great during the playoffs.
> 
> Without Bynum this year, if we want a chance to win it all it's going to come down to rather or not Odom can step up. I believe in him, I think he can. I mean you know Gasol and Kobe will play great.. Odom is the wild card. He will play great no matter what in my opinion, but there will be matchups were he will need to be the go to guy, to win. I think he can do that to.


co-sign


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

we need to pick up the tempo a bit, these san antonio tempo games i dont like.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> I find it astonishing that this quarter is almost over and we have only taking 3 three pointers


so we managed to reach our quota in that remaining minute... 

Congrats Sasha!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't see why everyone hates JVG.. even if he's not a laker favorite, so what?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> please don't start jacking up 3s guys.


You know cause you said that at lest 10 threes are coming to close out this half.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Alright we took enough 3s for one game. Let's settle for two point shots now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> so we managed to reach our quota in that remaining minute...
> 
> Congrats Sasha!


:lol:

It's ok though.. Sasha's basically the only one I want to shoot the threes. Radman to if he's actually hitting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't... anytime Sasha comes in and starts taking them it becomes contagious and EVERYONE starts shooting them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They are getting open looks left and right.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was ****ing pathetic


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am convinced Sasha should only be getting half the minutes he is getting, he has become pretty freaking terrible lately.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If the announcers this is poor defense by the Lakers, they should see how we play regularly. I'm very happy with defense so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I am convinced Sasha should only be getting half the minutes he is getting, he has become pretty freaking terrible lately.


His levels gone down a little last few games. But I think Phil wants his confidence to soar into the playoffs. I believe he will be important in the playoffs. Without him, and Radman we have horrible out side shooting. (Not really saying much, but were desperate for sharp shooters).


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe for 3!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Duncan gets owned.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I hate that call


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Thomas misses both free throws.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I hate that call


Ditto.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sasha jacks up a lot of 3's, but i can stand him. it's luke that bothers me.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sloppy ball control by Kobe there...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> sasha jacks up a lot of 3's, but i can stand him. it's luke that bothers me.


Take That!

At least he isn't close to the number he attempted last year.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Gasol... bad miss dunk there. Lucky Walton makes up for it with a 3!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> sasha jacks up a lot of 3's, but i can stand him. it's luke that bothers me.


Luke's been playing better then Sasha as of late. Maybe Walton's injuries are starting to heal.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Not a good shot by Kobe there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... you can't defend that layup by Parker.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so it's time to pick sasha over luke now? hm, i thought a mod here called me wishy washy? btw, he's shooting 44% for the month... luke isn't doing much better.

the thing that makes sasha better is his defense.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luke_walton/game_by_game_stats.html
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sasha_vujacic/game_by_game_stats.html


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bryant just owned Bowen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> so it's time to pick sasha over luke now? hm, i thought a mod here called me wishy washy? btw, he's shooting 44% for the month... luke isn't doing much better.
> 
> the thing that makes sasha better is his defense.
> 
> ...


Did he say he'd pick him over Sasha? Or did he say Luke's been playing better than him lately?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This game has been pretty competitive back and fourth. A playoff match up is going to be a crazy series.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lately... no one is going to argue over the course the season Luke has been better

Lately, it really isn't a contest. Sasha has become the instigator of three point shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Lamar is shooting 59 percent since Feb 1st.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Since January 29th, Sasha has 11 games where he has taking 6+ 3 Pointers

before that date, he only had one game where he took 6.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, Lamar is shooting 59 percent since Feb 1st.


That's crazy for Lamar. He will finally have a season where he shoots over .500.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Lately... no one is going to argue over the course the season Luke has been better
> 
> Lately, it really isn't a contest. Sasha has become the instigator of three point shots.


Personally, I feel other players should take responsibility for what they do. 

Sasha's purpose is supposed to be instant offense off the bench, and decent defense. He's done that so far on average this season. If the other guys cant control taking three's when he's out there, than Phil should talk to them. 

Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

can't disagree with you about sasha though, he's a chucker without a conscience. but i still like sasha more. he's been more consistent this season, and can hit the big shot (unlike luke). he also plays better defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Since January 29th, Sasha has 11 games where he has taking 6+ 3 Pointers
> 
> before that date, he only had one game where he took 6.


He also ranks 7th in the NBA in three point percentage and 2nd in the NBA in three points made in 48 minutes. 

I think as long as he's doing that, Phil will let him jack em up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Watching Lamar handle the ball sometimes is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Big 3 by Fisher!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Personally, I feel other players should take responsibility for what they do.
> 
> Sasha's purpose is supposed to be instant offense off the bench, and decent defense. He's done that so far on average this season. If the other guys cant control taking three's when he's out there, than Phil should talk to them.
> 
> Thats just my opinion though.


In those 11 games...

Jan 29... Lakers took 27 Threes.
Feb 23... 26
Feb 24.... 21 
Feb 26... 19
*Feb 29... 27*
Mar 2... 23 
Mar 24... 35
*Mar 26... 27 
Mar 28... 45*
Mar 30... 27
April 11... 36

The Bolds are losses... 
The lakers average 21. :whofarted

I am just saying, it appears like everyone else wants to shoot from outside too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher starting to get into playoff form.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice passing by the Lakers. Kobe to Fisher to Gasol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> In those 11 games...
> 
> Jan 29... Lakers took 27 Threes.
> Feb 23... 26
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with the fact they shoot a lot when he does. 

I disagree that it should have anything to do with Sasha. Phil is the coach not Sasha. If Phil wants him to stop taking it, he should make them stop or bench them when they do. Sasha is one of the only people that does it fairly well, and I think he should keep doing it because it will be important in the playoffs.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol, against memphis sasha took 14 3's... he's worse than antoine walker.

btw, seems like pop is playing this game like a playoff game... he calls a timeout every time we go on a mini run.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this Laker team is a joy to watch. the ball movement is exquisite.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher with another 3!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not disagreeing with the fact they shoot a lot when he does.
> 
> I disagree that it should have anything to do with Sasha. Phil is the coach not Sasha. If Phil wants him to stop taking it, he should make them stop or bench them when they do. Sasha is one of the only people that does it fairly well, and I think he should keep doing it because it will be important in the playoffs.


And I am not saying he should, what I am suggesting is that when he does start chucking whether on purpose or not, he changes our style of play. 

I don't mind, driving and dishing for a 3 on the side or what not. What I do hate is for example, Sasha infamous 1 on 3 pull up 3 with what 20 on the shot clock? And of course, this is an extreme but you know what I mean.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher is playing great!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

are the Spurs leaving fisher open on purpose? if so, that's bad design.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Now We're Playing!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Up by 11! No timeout from Spurs I'm shocked.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see our defense come alive.

Block by Odom then 24 second violation.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

foot injury my ***.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow terrible foul...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom *WTF!*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can we believe stop commiting these stupid fouls?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a shot by Kobe there! Very tough shot.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Now that is how you Finish the quarter!


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

That was amazing! Great shot by Kobe there to end the quarter.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

they scored 14 points and we scored 26.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

when Turiaf is hitting that jumpshot, the Lakers are unbeatable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When I saw Luke posting up.. I knew nothing good could come of it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

how the **** is Luke in the NBA?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We're making everything now.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm getting tired of hearing people say Chris Paul makes David West better. Have they seen West's jumpshot?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, at least Luke is hustling.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There we go!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Game...over


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Alley oop to Turaif!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah finally made one, didn't he miss 2 earlier? i know he missed 1 at least. just 1 game to go.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

This game is over.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I know they are missing Manu but they still should be playing good defense.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> I'm getting tired of hearing people say Chris Paul makes David West better. Have they seen West's jumpshot?


Good call. It seems like West definitely facilitates Chandler's life, but West is a beast on his own.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well paul does make chandler better for sure.. he hooks tyson up with so many easy buckets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know theres no Manu.. And Timmy has a sore foot. But I didn't expect to get a 20 point lead in the fourth.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's take care of business against the Kings and the West is ours most likely!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Success!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if houston loses tonight, it'll really help our chances. they also play the jazz tomorrow though. it's very likely they will lose one of hte next 2 games. i would say there's about a 75% chance the lakers are going to get the #1 seed.

all that has to happen is the rockets have to lose on the road against denver (31-8 at home) or the 2nd of a back to back against the jazz (36-4 at home)


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, great win taking care of business. We cant ease up on Sac. We gotta finish strong, and hope Houston looses on of these next two games. I think Ronny was great in the 2nd half, he hit his shot and kept the lead.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We got it done convincingly!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we spanked the Spurs. 

who would have thought with all the hype about Kobe being traded that we'd potentially get the Number 1 seed out West wow. 

There were experts picking us to not even make the playoffs. Tim Legler. 

This season has been incredible really.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA number one in the West!

Did some skanking in celebration. A great great weekend for the Lakers.

KB24 MVP!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

How sweet this is. 

Let's take of the business on Tuesday and gear ourselves for playoffs!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> we spanked the Spurs.
> 
> who would have thought with all the hype about Kobe being traded that we'd potentially get the Number 1 seed out West wow.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Haters will hate, but this has been a season for the ages!

Let's get the #1 seed!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeeees!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> we spanked the Spurs.
> 
> who would have thought with all the hype about Kobe being traded that we'd potentially get the Number 1 seed out West wow.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. When the season started I was depressed, what a turn around. To add to the fact that one of our best defenders hasn't played in a month. Thats just more to look forward to when he gets back. It only goes up from here. 

:cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, houston lost... 1st place is entirely within our hands now. hopefully we get to play the lowly nuggets, yeah!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BTW Kobe technical fould problem is done. He doesnt get suspended for getting a tech, doesnt carry over to playoffs


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

carries on to the next season though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> BTW Kobe technical fould problem is done. He doesnt get suspended for getting a tech, doesnt carry over to playoffs


From what I've read, yes it does. If he gets a technical foul tomorrow night against the Kings, he misses the 1st game of the Playoffs. So he just needs to be quiet for 48 more minutes.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, this issue + 3 way conference tie is confusing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> man, this issue + 3 way conference tie is confusing.


Luckily, we won't have to worry about either if Kobe stays quiet and the Lakers win.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what i read was that it carries into the next season, but i don't expect kobe to draw another T anyways.

i think you can draw T's effectively if you're the kind who doesn't complain much. too bad kobe can't be that type of player.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh man, even if we get the #1 seed.. a lot of things can happen.

such as the mavericks losing to the hornets, and the nuggets winning (which is very possible). that would mean the nuggets would slip into 7th place, and the mavs the 8th seed. so then we'd play the mavs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Carmelo was busted for DUI last night...I want the Nugs!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If you get your 16th T in the last game of the season, do you miss the first playoff game?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think ti's just the next season, but it's not for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> If you get your 16th T in the last game of the season, do you miss the first playoff game?


I'm pretty sure that the answer to this is yes.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im pretty sure the answer to that is no...honestly


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i know this happened within the last 5 years.. someone got suspended and missed the first game of the following season. so im about 90% sure you'd miss the first game of the following season, not the the playoffs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I tried to find a link for this info but I have failed so far


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I tried to find a link for this info but I have failed so far


Same.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Technically speaking, the Lakers are in trouble, and not just because they're in a three-way logjam for second place in the Western Conference.
> 
> Kobe Bryant is collecting technical fouls in a flurry and will be automatically suspended by the league for one game if he picks up one more technical in the Lakers' last 10 regular-season games.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerep28mar28,1,611999.story


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^smarty pants


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^smarty pants


I try.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe had better keep his mouth shut against the Kings.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're guaranteed the #2 weed now, and thre's a 3 way tie between 4th 5th and 6th seeds.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a win. And the New Orleans one too.

I've been internet-less for 5 days and I feel like I've missed the entire season.

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> we're guaranteed the #2 *weed* now, and thre's a 3 way tie between 4th 5th and 6th seeds.


I dont want no bammer weed! I want the cannabis cup winner!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Udrih for MVP


----------

